# A newbe Makeup addicted! =P



## Aru89 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I'm Arianna from Italy. I'm 21 and ...yes, I'm a makeup addicted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've been following this forum from a while and finally I decided to join the community! I hope to have a great time with you..and I'm sure I will!





xoxo
*Arianna*


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome Arianna.. I am also new here! Everyone here is really nice so I know you'll have a great time!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!! Glad to have you join the rest of us beauty junkies =)


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome..I'm a felloe newbie, but i'm already enjoying specktra, n u will 2....


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)

Arianna!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new too. ^_^ Enjoy your stay! (I'm 21 as well, and my new makeup obsession is terrible for my student wallet. Eep!)


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Arianna!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to have you here!!


----------

